# Hunting from the ground



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I am going to be in the area where i hunt this weekend and want to know if it is worth my time to sit on the ground and hunt. I ask this because my dad was there last weekend and saw about 15 deer moving through a spot and said I should give it a shot. This will be my first year bow hunting, so i need a few pointers. The spot where I could sit should have a fair amount of cover.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

when your at ground level you have to be more concerned with scent and wind. also make sure with all that cover you still a # of good shooting lanes. line of sight is a bit of a problem, a natural ground blind is much needed to break up movement of drawing back. id suggest to bring something to keep from sitting on the ground, your legs will get kinda tingly just leaning up against a tree.


----------



## cattail (Aug 29, 2007)

Hunting from the ground can be one of the most rewarding feats as a bow hunter. Looking at a deer in the eyes at 4 yards really gets the heart racing! Wash your clothing in scent free detergent, take a soap free shower, spray down with scent killer, figure out which way the wind is going to blow your scent, and sit on a pail or scent free chair so that the wind is blowing in you face (away from where the deer are going to come from). Since you are on the ground sight is going to be limited, so you have to always remain still and quite and depend on your ears. More than likely you will have deer that see or hear you before you see them. other than that have fun enjoying nature. i shot my first deer this way and was hooked on it.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

One of the keys is to minimize movement and when you do have to move do it veeeeeerrrrrryyyyyy slooooooooooow. Inevitably a deer is going to smell you. When it does DO NOT MOVE. DO NOT try to get a look at it. Remain perfectly still. Every year I have deer (including decent bucks) scent me but remain in the area when they fail to see or hear me. You have to be paitent. I have had deer stand in front of me on allert for 1/2 an hour after scenting me then finally go back to what they were doing. I will let a deer walk hoping for an opportunity another day rather that risk spooking it.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i killed my deer last year this way as well what i like to do is sit on a pail or rock with good cover and shooting lanes if i see a deer coming that i am willing to take i like to draw back before they are in front of me i do not use any scents or scent free clothing


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree with sitting on a chair or pail and taking measures to control scent. I've taken several deer from ground level and it is extremely exciting! One pointer I can give you is to clear the area around your feet of leaves, grass, twigs, etc... When you are moving around your feet make the most noise. Another tip would be to hunt on a breezy day which will also mask some of your sound. Remember, they are going to be right next to you and their ears are WAY better than yours. Good luck!


----------

